#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Групповой разговор о Буддизме по Скайпу

## Тинктория

Организуем новую голосовую конференцию О Буддизме по Скайпу. Приглашаем всех желающих к участию. Тема скайп конференций свободная.Для добавления в группу пишите свои скайп-логины здесь, либо мне в личку.

----------

Шавырин (01.08.2014)

----------


## Тинктория

Мне очень  стыдно :Embarrassment: , но видимо скайп конференция отменяется. :Frown:   Организатор конференций (я пишу от имени организатора)  передумал по причине того что, учение нельзя понять без учителя, без учителя мы только зря потратим время на интеллектуальные спекуляции. Но организация конференций буддистов – не новая идея, недавно в контакте видела, что уже организовали  конференцию буддийских учителей.  :Smilie:

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Все то же самое можно сказать или написать о форуме
!! Дело стоящее не падайте духом.

----------

Thaitali (24.08.2014)

----------


## Нихираш

Я все таки попробовал бы провести. Только без взаимной травли между школами и организациями.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я все таки попробовал бы провести. Только без взаимной травли между школами и организациями.


Так подобное уже идет. Скажем небольшие трансляции по ламриму Гампопы  :Smilie: 
там же есть и чат  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (02.10.2014), Чагна Дордже (03.10.2014)

----------


## Дордже

> Так подобное уже идет. Скажем небольшие трансляции по ламриму Гампопы 
> там же есть и чат


а можно подробности?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> а можно подробности?


Какие подробности интересуют?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дордже

> Какие подробности интересуют?


где, когда, куда можно присоединиться, чтобы послушать?)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> где, когда, куда можно присоединиться, чтобы послушать?)


В общем в личке отписал  :Smilie:

----------

Дордже (04.10.2014)

----------


## Нихираш

Ну и мне тогда что ли)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну и мне тогда что ли)


О трансляциях посвященных разным главам ламрима Гампопы можно прочесть (о времени) в фейсбуке или на главной странице сайта dharmalib.ru
Расклад примерно такой:
понедельник. в 21.00 трансляции по ламриму
среда. 21.00 Шантаракшита. Украшение мадхьямаки

где-то в будущем планируется и жентонг. Но не так скоро

Все ссылки на прошлые трансляции - на главной странице сайта. Иногда дается передача на ламрим. Иногда на мадхьямаку. Иногда на что-то еще.
Ссылки выкладываются примерно за 1-5 минут до начала трансляции. Доступ свободный. Если что, можно писать что-то и в чате сайта. Но для этого надо пройти авторизацию

----------


## Ириша

Если кого то заинтересует приходите в виртуальный Дзен класс .  Занятия без видео . http://otveti.ucoz.ru/forum/5-139-1

----------

